# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Catamaran Lines ''V''

## dk

Σας λεει κατι αυτο το ονομα?
Θελω τη βοηθεια σας ,ταξιδεψα με αυτο απο Brindisi για Ηγουμενιτσα τον Αυγουστο του 1996 και ψαχνω να βρω καποια φωτογραφια του ή την τυχη του τελος παντων.
Το μοναδικο πραγμα που εχω απο αυτο ειναι το καρτελακι απο το passport control που βλεπετε στη φωτογραφια.

----------


## sea_serenade

Εταιρία: CATAMARAN FERRY LINES
Ταχύπλοο: Captain George (Το σημερινό HIGHSPEED 1)

Η πρώτη εταιρία που είχε δραστηριοποιηθεί στην Αδριατική με ταχύπλοο. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, έμεινε μόνο μία χρονιά και στη συνέχεια το πλοίο πέρασε στα χέρια των Μινωϊκών με το όνομα HIGHSPEED 1. Έχω κάποια εισιτήρια, θα φροντίσω να τα σκανάρω άμεσα.

Εδώ και μια φωτό του Captain George

----------


## dk

Αυτο ειναι!!!
Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ για την αμεση απαντηση.
Συλλεγω φωτογραφιες απο τα πλοια που εχω ταξιδεψει και αυτο μου ελειπε. :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Και πολύ καλά κάνεις. Εδώ συλλέγουμε φωτογραφίες απο πλοία που *δεν* έχουμε ταξιδέψει, με όσα ταξιδέψαμε δεν θα συλλέγαμε?

----------


## El Greco

> Εδώ και μια φωτό του Captain George


fenete ksekathara kai to saloni tis Vip thesi prin metaskevasti kai megalosi epi Minoan Highspeed (i proti eteria prin ti Mfd)

----------


## marioskef

Αν θυμάμαι καλά η επέκταση έγινε αρκετά αργότερα, δηλαδή κι όχι επί Minoan Highspeed

----------


## El Greco

mallon exis dikio, den vazo kai to xeri mou stin fotia

----------


## sea_serenade

Εισιτήριο απο το πρώτο Catamaran που ταξίδεψε από Ελλάδα προς Ιταλία. Κυρίες και κύριοι, εισιτήριο του CAPTAIN GEORGE και της Catamaran Lines 1

Catamaran Ferry Lines tkt.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Στον Πειραιά πρίν αλλάξει αφεντικό. 
 Το θυμάμαι στην Ηγουμενίτσα να φορτώνει απο την ράμπα του που είχε αρκετή κλίση φορτηγά και λεωφορεία με μεγάλη προσοχή γιατί έβρισκαν στην προβλήτα.

----------


## esperos

Για  τον  Δημήτρη


CFL0003.jpg

CFL0001.jpg

CFL0002.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Μπράβο ρε σύ Esperos και έψαχνα παντού μπας και βρώ τίποτα....

----------


## dk

> Για τον Δημήτρη


Δεν ξερω ποιον Δημητρη εννοεις, αλλα και εγω τα ηθελα και με λενε και Δημητρη!!! :Smile:

----------


## Appia_1978

Η πρώτη μπροσούρα της εταιρείας, προτού καν ήταν έτοιμο το πλοίο  :Wink: 

CFL001.jpg

CFL002.jpg

CFL003.jpg

CFL004.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

CAPTAIN GEORGE στον πειραια μολις εχει ερθει, καινουργιο, απο την ολλανδια και περιμενει για τα εγκαινεια τον ιουνιο του 1996

new (209).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Αν θυμάμαι καλά η επέκταση έγινε αρκετά αργότερα, δηλαδή κι όχι επί Minoan Highspeed



Η μετασκευη εγινε το 200O επι MFD

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> CAPTAIN GEORGE στον πειραια μολις εχει ερθει, καινουργιο, απο την ολλανδια και περιμενει για τα εγκαινεια τον ιουνιο του 1996
> 
> new (209).jpg


Φιλε Ben Bruce Εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια! Συλλεκτικοτατη!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Να θυμησω οτι πρωτη ηταν πρωτη φορα που μπηκε σε υπηρεσια τετοιο σκαφος και ειχε και οριμενες περιεργιες.Δεν ειχε μαγειρειο και το πληρωμα ετρωγε catering οι καμπινες και γενικα οι ενδιαιτησεις του πληρωματος ηταν για λιγη ξεκουραση και οχι για διαμονη στο σκαφος και βεβαια δεν ειχε διπλα πληρωματα

----------


## a.molos

> CAPTAIN GEORGE στον πειραια μολις εχει ερθει, καινουργιο, απο την ολλανδια και περιμενει για τα εγκαινεια τον ιουνιο του 1996
> 
> new (209).jpg


 Aγαπητέ φίλε Ben, θα διαφωνίσω για το χρόνο λήψης, καθώς έχω την ίδια (δημοσιευμένη λίγο πρίν ) τραβηγμένη στο ίδιο σημείο στον Πειραιά, λίγο μετά την πώληση απο τον Βαλσαμή,  και ενώ είχε δουλέψει απο Ηγουμενίτσα για Ιταλία χωρίς την αναμενόμενη επιτυχία.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Φιλε αντωνη το πλοιο ειναι καινουργιο φαινεται απο τους καινουργιους καβους και την γενικη εικονα.Δεν μοιαζει, νομιζω, με ενα παροπλισμενο ταλαιπωρημενο απο δυο σεζον σκαφος.Το σκαφος παραδοθηκε στο περαμα σε αυτην την θεση και κατασταση.

newfilm (41).jpg

----------


## a.molos

Ισως έχω μπερδέψει κάποιες σημειώσεις στις φωτογραφίες, ζητώ  συγνώμη. Αλλωστε διαθέτεις και επιπλέον ντοκουμέντα που βεβαιώνουν τα λεγόμενα σου. 
 Σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αν εχεις και εσυ τοσο μεγαλο ογκο υλικου λογικο ειναι καμια φορα να γινονται και λαθη.Λαθη τα οποια εχω κανει και εγω βεβαια κατα περιοδους

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να συμπληρώσω και εγώ κάπως καθυστερημένα προς τον φίλο sea serenade ότι το Captain George δεν ήταν η πρώτη απόπειρα δρομολόγησης ταχυπλόου στην Αδριατική προς Ιταλία. Προηγήθηκε η αποτυχημένη προσπάθεια της Ceres το 1973/74 με τα Flying Dolphin I και II από Ηγουμενίτσα-Οτράντο. Η γραμμή δεν έπιασε και το 1976 τα δύο δελφίνια δρομολογήθηκαν στον Σαρωνικό και η Ceres έγραψε ιστορία.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Διαβάζοντας για ο Captain George, θυμήθηκα την πρώτη του χρονιά το 1997 με τα σινιάλα της Minoan High Speed (μαζί με το Αριάδνη) που πάθαινε κάθε τρεις και λίγο βλάβες. Ήμουν από τους "τυχερούς" τον Αύγουστο του 1997 προς Νάξο με το Highspeed 1 για να πιάσω τον Σκοπελίτη για Κουφονήσια, όταν έξω από την Κύθνο έπεσαν οι στροφές των μηχανών και το πλοίο με συμβατικότατη ταχύτητα (14-15 μίλια) μας πήγε μέχρι την Πάρο (όπου έκανε άπειρες ώρες με περιορισμένες κινήσεις των μηχανών για να δέσει) και οι επιβάτες με προορισμό την Νάξο περιμέναμε το Αριάδνη για να μας πάει στην Νάξο. Βεβαίως έχασα την αναχώρηση του Σκοπελίτη και έγινε ολόκληρη επιχείρηση μαζί με 5-6 άλλους επιβάτες με ταξί στην πίσω πλευρά της Νάξου και μετά με το καϊκι του καπετάν Κώστα Πράσινου για Κουφονήσι.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Διαβάζοντας για ο Captain George, θυμήθηκα την πρώτη του χρονιά το 1997 με τα σινιάλα της Minoan High Speed (μαζί με το Αριάδνη) που πάθαινε κάθε τρεις και λίγο βλάβες. Ήμουν από τους "τυχερούς" τον Αύγουστο του 1997 προς Νάξο με το Highspeed 1 για να πιάσω τον Σκοπελίτη για Κουφονήσια, όταν έξω από την Κύθνο έπεσαν οι στροφές των μηχανών και το πλοίο με συμβατικότατη ταχύτητα (14-15 μίλια) μας πήγε μέχρι την Πάρο (όπου έκανε άπειρες ώρες με περιορισμένες κινήσεις των μηχανών για να δέσει) και οι επιβάτες με προορισμό την Νάξο περιμέναμε το Αριάδνη για να μας πάει στην Νάξο. Βεβαίως έχασα την αναχώρηση του Σκοπελίτη και έγινε ολόκληρη επιχείρηση μαζί με 5-6 άλλους επιβάτες με ταξί στην πίσω πλευρά της Νάξου και μετά με το καϊκι το καπετάν Κώστα Πράσινου για Κουφονήσι.


Οδυσσεια του 1997 μοιαζει αυτο που περιγραφεις

----------

